# The opener



## Ducks-til-I-DIE (Sep 22, 2007)

So where will everyone be going for the opener? (not exact spots, just in general.) I myself will be at Ogden Bay.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

PUBLIC SHOOTING GROUNDS


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

ogden bay


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Farmington Bay


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

As far out to ogden bay that I can walk, probably like 150 yards. :wink:


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

salt creek


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Caddis-n-Cutts said:


> As far out to ogden bay that I can walk, probably like 150 yards. :wink:


I will be walking a 160 yards, that way I can use your deeks. :twisted:

Glad to see you made it.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Idaho. So I can start to shoot a half hour before sun up!


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll actually be out looking to fill my spike bull elk tag. Hope I can fill it that day because I've got the 8th off work...hoping that will be my opener. Heading to Harold Crane.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

avidhntr3 said:


> I'll actually be out looking to fill my spike bull elk tag.


Traitor :roll: :wink:


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Down here in the south with 1000 surface acres of water all to ourselves :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be at home sleeping. But i will be going out that sunday and monday. to ogden bay.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not a public WMA. :lol: I will be out on the opener though.... it'll be the first one in about four years that I've actually gone out on.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Farmington Bay although I might wait and not go untill Sunday.

Mark


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

A little hole I found last week. It a "secret spot" I'm sure. :wink:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll be out trying to fill a spike tag to hope to be duck hunting at dusk though.


----------



## Devok (Sep 9, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> A little hole I found last week. It a "secret spot" I'm sure. :wink:


Hey where exactly is your secret spot? I just want to make sure we dont run into each other!


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

Found a puddle @ FB... :lol:


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

No where near a WMA, that's for **** sure! Well, I might sneak out for a few hours just before closing, but only if I get to jonesin' real bad. Too many bubbas in one place gives me the willies! -)O(- :wink:


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

WORK.
This will be the first time I have missed opening day in 14 years.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks like plans are off for my spike elk - I'll be hunting ducks Saturday afternoon!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be out at Farmington banging away with half the state of Utah because I'm not cool enough to have a secret little spot (yet).


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wyoming opened for waterfowl on September 22 and boy it's been good.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

As far away from all you other screaming idiots as I can get. :twisted:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I was going to be out on HC with getting peppered by the hunters. But, my wife is going to have to work all night so I'll be hanging out with the my boys tomorrow. Oh well. I guess I'll see some of you at the 7:00am sunday sermon on marsh.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Working.  

SD


----------

